# 60 Day Condo, Chiang Mai - questions



## votrechien (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Me, my wife, and my daughter are looking for accommodation for 2 months in Chiang Mai.

I have a couple of questions:

1) How easy will it be for us to find a nice 2br Condo, close to the city center, for 2 months with a budget of ~$1000USD/month (ideally closer to $700). I wonder if things would be significantly easier if we aimed at 3 months instead of 2 months?

2) Can anyone recommend any agents, preferably western?


----------

